# Paris and Putz have a litter too!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm very pleased to see a lot of self fawns in this litter!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

One Word " ADORABLE "


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

I always love seeing your bubs, Moustress.

It'd be interesting (well--for me!) if you posted a pic of the mother and father as well as the babies. I know some of your mice by name now but not all


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i love that color its just so amazing and the satin is beautifull on them too


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

Frizzle: I'll see what I can do about pix of the parents.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
Lol, it's Fraction who wanted the picture. So nice of you to think of me though! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*woopsie* 

Oh, well, at the first two letters were the same. And I'm glad, in any case, to see you have viewed my post.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Parents would be cool to see, I agree!  They are adorable.

I can't help wondering if I have a fawn...I'm geographically not that far. Tully's siblings were darker than her and look like these guys. How does one know if they have fawn or recessive yellow?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Fawn can be recessive (ee) or A^y or even A^vy if it has been bred to eliminate brindling. Any orange mouse with pink eyes is a fawn, unless you look at the AFRMA, who has a newer classification for 'orange'.

Mine are recessive yellow.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They are adorable. I particularly like the selfs - the yellow colour is so pretty and the satin coat highlights it. I'm suprised that more people aren't working with RY!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I love your fawns. The colour is just amazing!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

Seafolly: I didn't really answer your question about how to tell if it's recessive yellow, did I?

The only way to do that, barring knowledge about the parents, is to pair the mousie with one whose genetics are known not to contain recessive yellow, and see if any yellows appear in the litter. Another clue is obesity; recessive yellows generally do not become obese like A^vy and and A^y mousies do.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Fraction, here are the pix:

Putz


Paris (greasy from mite treatment)


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Your mice are gorgeous, hope to one day have a litter looking that good!


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Paris and Putz are both very cute. Out of curiousity, what made you choose these two to breed? Was it colour depth? Type? A combination of them, or something else?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It was mostly color. I had my choice of a bunch of different fawn and pied fawn boys, but I chose Putz because he had the best outcome in the first litter I had off of him. This confirms something that the English breeders always advise, which is choosing a buck with a wide head and a chunky body. As you can see, he is a very chunky monkey boy. The depth of his coat was another reason. I was curious as to why his coloring has darkened so much on his face. He has ruby eyes, which is a bit of a head scratcher; not sure what to make of that except that there's a chance that he carries c^h, but I don't know if that would cause any visible difference in the presence of a dominant in the C locus. His dad and uncles have the same darkening on the face.

I know that getting an even shade all over is an issue with fawn and red mousies, so that may be the problem in this case.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh their cute. I usually breed away from satin but those are nice. Your litters are so great moustress


----------

